# HFEA responds to Arm's Length Bodies review



## HFEA (Jul 23, 2009)

*HFEA responds to Arm's Length Bodies review*

Since 1991 patients have benefitted from the HFEA's regulation of assisted reproduction in the UK. Our system has been copied widely in other countries.

The publication today of the Department of Health's review of the Arm's Length Bodies in the NHS sets out the Government's intention, during the course of this Parliament, to retain the statutory functions of the HFEA and to transfer them to other health bodies, in particular the Care Quality Commission, the large health regulator.

The Chair of the HFEA, Lisa Jardine said:

"IVF needs to be effectively regulated and the current system has served the public, patients and licensed centres well. Our task now is to deliver the organisational change that the Government has decided on and to ensure the continuity of the very high standard of regulation that the sector deserves and expects.

I am determined that the success story that is regulated assisted reproduction in the UK will continue."

HFEA website


----------



## HFEA (Jul 23, 2009)

The Government has decided that fertility treatment should continue to be regulated but that in future the task should be carried out by a larger health regulator.

These changes will not happen overnight. The HFEA may remain in place for up to 4 to 5 years.

In the meantime, it's business as usual and patients can be reassured that fertility treatment will continue to be overseen by the HFEA and the very personal data that they hold will remain safe and secure."


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

I thought the government had said that this was to happen within this parliment? 
What will happen to the information on donors and siblings of DC children?

Lizi


----------

